# Coding Alert Subscriptions



## smcbroom (Jun 27, 2008)

I just wanted to get some opinions in regards to the coding alerts that I have seen posted on some of the responses to help answer questions on coding issues.  How much is the subscription to the Coding Institutes Coding Alerts and are they worth it for ASC's or do they apply mainly to Physician Office Coding?  Any input would be greatly appreciated.  If someone has any other ideas for great coding resources, I will take that too!  I see the CPT Assistant referenced a lot also.

Thanks
Susan, CPC-H


----------

